
Renouncing U.S. Citizenship Is Extremely Tricky Business - denzil_correa
https://medium.com/s/greatescape/renouncing-u-s-citizenship-is-extremely-tricky-business-4dbe16cbf20a
======
jaclaz
I thought (actually I am rather sure that) there is a US$ 100,000 or so "no
tax area") for US citizens residing abroad:

[https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-
taxpayers/fore...](https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-
taxpayers/foreign-earned-income-exclusion)

(of course there is the need to do some paperwork yearly for the IRS, but
that's it)

If this is accurate a good half to 3/4 of the post is baseless.

